

People Aren't Smart Enough for Democracy to Flourish - dangoldin
http://www.livescience.com/18706-people-smart-democracy.html

======
locopati
"Many forms of Government have been tried and will be tried in this world of
sin and woe. No one pretends that democracy is perfect or all-wise. Indeed, it
has been said that democracy is the worst form of government except all those
other forms that have been tried from time to time." --Winston Churchill

In other words, beats the alternatives at the scale required for a nation-
state.

